# Will I be okay with just taking pastry arts....please read (part two)



## ashleynicole (Feb 15, 2010)

im not going into school for this to make good money

im doing it cause its my passion

and yeah I am going to a school for it

I was asking about making money

because I just wanted to know if I will need a second job

so I can support myself

and yes I know I will not be around friends and family

I know what comes with this

and I am willing to drop stuff for this

it is my passion

I wont be able to live near my family after I get a job

because I live way out in the country and if you were here you would understand

but yeah im ready for all of this

I have wanted to do this since I was a child


----------



## prairiechef (May 22, 2010)

You probably should have continued this in your original thread...

but, if you throw yourself into this? You're not going to be able to get a second job. A second job means divided priorities. No Chef wants someone who "can't work Friday, because they have to strock shelves at Safeway". Maybe I'm old fashioned, but starting down the road to a trade means it's your sole goal. It means showing up early and leaving late and learning everything you can, even on days when there's no paycheque attached to it.

You can make it work, but it's going to be tough going for a while.

Stop worrying about money, accept that you're not going to make a lot of it for a while, and make the leap.


----------



## jellly (Jan 3, 2005)

I do think it is possible to work a second job, but still have cooking be your priority.  In fact, when I lived in Napa, many of my co-workers had second jobs because cost of living there was so high. And that is how I was able to go to cooking school without going into debt.  My chefs were always understanding, but I made sure my part-time jobs were flexible.  

If you get a line job working dinner service, that means you usually have your mornings free and can schedule with that in mind.  Another option is working a graveyard shift in a bakery (most of the croissants and bread are prepped over night for a very early morning bake) or a hotel with 24-hour room-service.  It's not always easy, but you can gain experience in a secondary field.


----------



## xashley717x (Mar 19, 2010)

Hey [: okay so I'm not a professional, I'm just a high school student.  But as a test, I went on craigslist for my area and there were many pastry chef job opportunities. BUT at least half of them REQUIRED a 4 year degree.  And, all of them based their pay on a certain amount + more depending on experience (a lot considered culinary school years as experience).  So based on what I saw, if you get a four year degree in pastry arts, youll have all of the jobs that require it open to you (and those paid more) and all of the jobs that require at least 2 or 3 or 4 years experience.

That (and because of the demands of my parents) is why I am hoping to go to either the CIA or J&W, or some other college offering a 4 year degree in pastry arts.  Good luck!


----------

